# Tunnel or over the top!



## spence

Hello,

I am thinking of not going through the San Gotthard tunnel at the end of June and having a better view by going over the top.

We have a 6.5m MH on a 2.2ltr transit. Has anybody done this?

Will I have the power and am i too big!!

Thanks

Spence


----------



## CliveMott

The cash sensitive lorry drivers with their artics do!!


----------



## spence

Thanks. Does it take a long time to get over the top and is it worth it?


----------



## SaddleTramp

It is a great trip over the top and it is a very easy one, Go for it some fantastic views

Don't worry about your length I went over with a 34 footer and a 28 footer no probs

Also been over as a "tugger" with a 26 foot caravan and a Land cruiser so total was just over 40 foot.


----------



## Zozzer

spence said:


> Thanks. Does it take a long time to get over the top and is it worth it?


I've never been over myself, but this link may inspire you.

http://www.pbase.com/u03mlr/image/31341018

Question is do you want to embark on an adventure over roads you'll remember for the rest of your life, or opt for the safe monotany of a tunnel.

Remember also, the sun dosn't always shine over the alps, and should you get poor visibility due to low cloud or rain over the tops it can be very unnerving if not frightening as we found going over the Furka and Grimsel last year.


----------



## Rapide561

*St Gotthard*

Hi

The pass should be open then, but you might be in thick fog or something. Allow two hours.

Russell


----------



## devonidiot

Did it last year, by accident....took the wrong turing...  

Stsrted to climb..then climb...then climb........

Make sure you drive and not SWMBO, the drops at the side of the van are hair-raising.


----------



## RichardnGill

Wow! 

Just looked at those pictures. I think they should let you through the tunnel for nowt and charge to go over the top. 


Richard...


----------



## Pike

We have done most of the passes with our Swift Gazelle for the last 7 years weekends are very busy with sightseers and m/c`s weekdays are fine with very little traffic. phceh


----------



## Phillip

RichardnGill said:


> I think they should let you through the tunnel for nowt


I thought they did :? I thought thats what the vignette was for :?

Went through Switzerland earlier this year, and through some darn long tunnels and didn't pay for any of them, just for the vignette.


----------



## barryd

Yes I thought the Gotthard was free as well. Well it was when we went through it in July. Unless there is a charge if your over a certain weight but didnt see any toll booths. Looking at those pics though I wish we had gone over the top, looks fantastic. My navigator doesnt do map reading so I just have to rely on the TomTom and to be honest as it was our first trip to the Alps I just went for the easy option. Next time though If the weather is clear I reckon over the top and maybe even spend a night up there if possible.


----------



## greenasthegrass

> Make sure you drive and not SWMBO, the drops at the side of the van are hair-raising.


That's a bluddy sexist comment and half!

Yeh you are a Devon Idiot!

Greenie


----------



## camper69

Phillip said:


> RichardnGill said:
> 
> 
> 
> Went through Switzerland earlier this year, and through some darn long tunnels and didn't pay for any of them, just for the vignette.
> 
> 
> 
> So did I there and back to Italy. By the time I got back to Germany I was totally sick of tunnels.
> 
> Derek
Click to expand...


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
We came back over the St Gothard pass late June this year on a fantastic clear day in our AS Symbol. 

Its a long climb up from Airolo but a good wide road. Make sure you turn off at the top to the cafe and carparks. Several MH's were parked there and a vintage coach  . The roads were clear but the snow was about fifteen foot high at the sides.

I think the Grimsel and Nufenen passes were still shut then.

Steve


----------

